# The best espresso grinder(s)



## DavidGodfrey (Jul 28, 2011)

I am currently using a baratza vario grinder and am wondering if there are better grinders out there for espresso.

If you could have any grinder regardless of size/cost for espresso what would it be and why?

Thanks

David


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

To your first question, the answer is yes and blinking hundreds......see the various threads on the grind off event taking place in June at RAve Coffee where a load of sub £250 machines are being lined up against each other for a day.

Your second question, I have a Eureka Mythos, and right now, cannot think of a single grinder that I would exchange it for.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Compak K10 is my 'if I win the lottery' grinder. All the goodness of a titan conical grinder with none of the drawbacks of a Mazzer Robur E (industry standard).

These cost around £1800 though.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yeah, either a Robur E or a K10 fresh.

Something 'on demand' that offers precise grind, bomb proof etc.

Neither is perfect though, both huge, both expensive


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Probably eureka mythos but liking the look of the K30 at the mo or anfim super camaino on demand


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Surely there are several variables.. Best for home isn't necessarily best for commercial.

The grind off will give a very real list of grinders that are at the top of thier "section", the section being sub £250. But again, not all featured will be suitable for the average kitchen.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Yep, totally agree


----------



## Rob2444 (Jan 23, 2013)

Curious what the drawbacks of the Robur E might be. I have had one for a year, use it as a single dose grinder and it has been fantastic. Zero retention once the screen inside the funnel is removed.

Rob



fatboyslim said:


> Compak K10 is my 'if I win the lottery' grinder. All the goodness of a titan conical grinder with none of the drawbacks of a Mazzer Robur E (industry standard).
> 
> These cost around £1800 though.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Rob2444 said:


> Curious what the drawbacks of the Robur E might be. I have had one for a year, use it as a single dose grinder and it has been fantastic. Zero retention once the screen inside the funnel is removed.
> 
> Rob


Not used it myself but flavour-wise I was told other conicals are just better. Gwilym at Prufrocks wasn't a fan of his Roburs and would prefer the K10.

No issues on single dosing and grind retention. Strictly a flavour/extraction issue.


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

We don't hear a lot about the Kony here, though it's much smaller than the Robur but still with conical burrs. Macap MXK is another conical and somewhat cheaper than the Mazzers.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Kony would be a great 2nd grinder for guest espresso. The Roburs in Espresso Embassy Budapest were knocking out some of the best shots ive ever tasted.

I think Id want the Anfim Super Caimano as my workhorse shop grinder, Robur is a huge expense


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Is Budapest a good place to visit?

Seem to remember some comment about Roburs getting hot under heavy use, though don't know whether that has been sorted as it was some years back. Wouldn't be an issue in home use at least


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

painty said:


> *Is Budapest a good place to visit? *
> 
> Seem to remember some comment about Roburs getting hot under heavy use, though don't know whether that has been sorted as it was some years back. Wouldn't be an issue in home use at least


For coffee? Yep - Tamp & Pull / Espresso Embassy / My little Melborne

Loved Budapest , really enjoyed it


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2013)

I found Obel ET to be the best for your money grinder, they retailed for around £350 and are very quite.

I have at home the Rancilio S27 with the obel junior, and sometimes i grind when my girlfriend is asleep (i live in a studio) and she doesnt wake up, yeah its that quiet !

You can find them on http://www.secondhandcoffeemachines.co.uk

Regards

Leo


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

lirancoh85 said:


> I found Obel ET to be the best for your money grinder, they retailed for around £350 and are very quite.
> 
> I have at home the Rancilio S27 with the obel junior, and sometimes i grind when my girlfriend is asleep (i live in a studio) and she doesnt wake up, yeah its that quiet !
> 
> ...


Agreed it is quiet but having seen the one that rave have the grind quality is not that great, always speaks volumes when a roaster only uses a grinder for decaf!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

The Ceado E37 is way better off that website , seems v cheap


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

agreed that e 37 looks like a great grinder, but you cant buy it from that web site! and i think vat will be added to the £450 price tag.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

lirancoh85 said:


> I found Obel ET to be the best for your money grinder, they retailed for around £350 and are very quite.
> 
> I have at home the Rancilio S27 with the obel junior, and sometimes i grind when my girlfriend is asleep (i live in a studio) and she doesnt wake up, yeah its that quiet !
> 
> ...


Has anyone purchased from secondhand coffee?

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------

